# USB-Maus/Tastatur an PS/2-Anschluss!?



## typischAndy (2. November 2010)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem. Ich habe sehr großen Händen 
Da mir die Maus im Büro viel zu klein ist, habe ich mir eine größere besorgt. Dazu habe ich mir (Preis/Leistung) direkt eine neue Tastatur im Bundle gekauft. 

Da mein Chef große Angst vor Viren o.ä. hat , hat er alle USB-Ports deaktivieren lassen. So kann ich leider nicht den USB-Sender der Maus anschließen. Mein Vorgesetzter möchte mir aber auch nicht einen Port freischalten, warum auch immer...

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Maus und Tastatur an den PS/2 Port anzuschließen? Also USB-Sender in USB-Stecker und von da aus in den PS/2 Port?
Ich kenne mich damit nicht sonderlich gut aus und brauche darum eure Hilfe.

Ach ja, ich habe schon von USB / PS/2 Adapter gelesen, diese Funktionieren doch aber nur in die eine Richtung (also PS/2 an USB und nicht USB an PS/2) 

Danke
Andy


----------



## mickythebeagle (2. November 2010)

also die Maus geht, viele Hersteller legen da ja Adapter bei, aber für Tastaturen hab ich die noch nie gesehen

http://cgi.ebay.de/Tastatur-Maus-Ad...uterzubehör_Kabel_Adapter&hash=item27b2818dc6


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. November 2010)

Frage mal bei einem lokalem Händler nach diesen Adaptern, vielleicht gibt es die dort gratis und man kann die testen ob die mit den Eingabegeräten klar kommen ( Grün = Maus und Lila = Tastatur )


----------



## gh0st76 (2. November 2010)

Wenn der PS/2 Port genug Strom für den Sender bringt, dann könnte das gehen. Aber ich bezweifel das.


----------



## Larson (2. November 2010)

Ob der Adapter jetzt Grün oder Lila ist, ist total egal. 

Es funktioniert auch mit einer kabelgebundener Tastatur. 

Theoretisch könnte es auch mit einem Empfänger funktionieren. Aber ich schätze nur eins der beiden.


----------



## typischAndy (3. November 2010)

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe, 

eine Lösung habe ich noch nicht gefunden. Mein Chef hat mir jetzt zwar ein USB / PS2 Adapter gegeben, der Strom und Daten in beide Richtungen lenkt, brauche dafür aber noch einen Adapter für die PS2 Stecker, da der genauso aussieht wie der Stecker am PC. 
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie ich das erklären soll, ich habe jetzt also 2x die gleichen PS2 Stecker, also der Adapter sieht genauso aus wie der Anschluss am PC...
Muss mich mal umgucken...


Für weitere Vorschläge bin ich aber immer offen!


----------



## typischAndy (17. November 2010)

Habe bis heute leider keine Lösung gefunden und benutze immernoch den alten kram meiner Firma. Ich habe auch keine Ideen mehr, was ich versuchen könnte, es geht nichts.

Ich habe mir einen USB/PS2 Stecker besorgt, damit geht es allerdings nicht. Anscheinend bekommt der Sender nicht genügend Strom. Weiterhin habe ich gegooglet, ohne erfolg.


Ich versuche es jetzt mal anders:

Kennt jemand von euch eine Maus, die 1. groß genug für meine Hände ist und 2. sich an den PS2 Stecker stecken lässt und 3. möglichst ohne lästige Kabel ist!?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. November 2010)

Schwer zu sagen was in deinen Augen ausreichend ist für die Patscher. Schau mal nach einer günstigen Maus von zb Cherry, Logitech oder Microsoft die mit PS/2 Adapter angeboten werden. Vielleicht hilft mal ein Besuch eines Blöd - Marktes oder ähnliches um mal eine Maus zu probieren die deinen Ansprüchen genügt. Was darf der Spass überhaupt kosten?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. November 2010)

typischAndy schrieb:


> Habe bis heute leider keine Lösung gefunden und benutze immernoch den alten kram meiner Firma. Ich habe auch keine Ideen mehr, was ich versuchen könnte, es geht nichts.
> 
> Ich habe mir einen USB/PS2 Stecker besorgt, damit geht es allerdings nicht. Anscheinend bekommt der Sender nicht genügend Strom. Weiterhin habe ich gegooglet, ohne erfolg.
> 
> ...



Meine MX610 ist recht groß (deswegen hab ich sie), (nahezu) 100% PS/2-Kompatibel (Mailbenachrichtigungsleuchte funktioniert nicht) und kabellos. Aber quasi nicht mehr zu bekommen - vielleicht gilt ähnliches auch für die MX620 (4 Tasten weniger, anderes Mausrad - sonst aber afaik identisch) oder es findet sich noch Sets mit der MX600 aus der gleichen Generation (geizhals listet S530 for Mac mit einer Maus dieser Machart)


----------



## typischAndy (18. November 2010)

mein Budget ist relativ gering. So ca. 50€ mehr geht bei mir nicht....

Ich habe mal nach der Logitech M610 geschaut, diese ist aber entweder zu teuer oder nur für Linkshänder... 

Ich habe euch mal ein Bild von meiner Hand und meiner derzeitigen Maus (eine Logitech M-SBF96) gemacht, nur so als anhaltspunkt  

Andy


----------

